# بالفيديو ...  اغتصاب سيده منقبه فى المنصوره



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

*الجزء الاول

[YOUTUBE]JOFsuLBfnfo&feature[/YOUTUBE]

الجزء الثاني

[YOUTUBE]oxAPgn4BlE8&feature[/YOUTUBE]

الجزء الثالث

[YOUTUBE]oXaVQXg3oZs&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*

*فعلا

الشرطه في خدمه الشعب​*


----------



## happy angel (4 أغسطس 2010)

*يارررررررررررررب ارحمنا برحمتك*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مش بنى ادمين
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ممتي ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا مارو ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مايكل للخبر

ربنا يباكك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

يعينى عليها مش قادرة تستوعب إن دول رجال شرطة
لأة أنا بقولك ياريت تستوعبى 
هو دا اللى بيحصلنا لما بندخل الشرطة 
فاكرة اللى حصل فى نجع حمادى و اللى عملوه مع أولادنا فى أمن الدولة 
فاكرة لما ضربوهم و عذبوهم 
فاكرة لما كبوا عليهم مياه  بعدين كهربوهم فى الأعضاء التناسلية
أحب أفكرك
عندى كلام كتير جدا
أحب إنك تقرئى تاريخ الكنيسة للقس منسى يوحنا
أحب إنك تعرفى التاريخ من أول الغزو الاسلامى


----------



## bent almalk (4 أغسطس 2010)

*يوجد اعلان بالتلفيزيون يقول للمسلم

هذة حياتك وهذا دينك

فلماذا انتى منزعجة يا ايتها الجدة

دا دينك ودى الحياة فية

يارب احمى كل بناتك فى اسمك
ميرسى للخبر الرب يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم اخواتي


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 أغسطس 2010)

_رحمتك يا رب_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 أغسطس 2010)

*يخربيت دي بلد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم
توني وكيرلس
وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------

